# overstay after visa cancelation



## marrakchia (May 2, 2014)

Please My visa residence was canceled on the 23rd of march and my ew employer got me the visa on the 29of april means I overstayed what shall I do naw. Can I go back to morocco with the new visa ? Even thought I overstayed


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Note that you hvae a 30 day grace period after your visa is cancelled. That means that you were ok till April 22nd. From April 22nd to the day when you apply for stamping, you will be charged a daily fine of around 20AED/day, and after that , you will be ok to travel,


----------



## marrakchia (May 2, 2014)

*thank u*

Thank u for replaying.Can I pay the fine at airport?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you already have a new visa, most likely the employer has already paid the fine. I think that the visa would not have been issued if the fine was not paid.
In any case, fines can be paid at the airport from what I know.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

marrakchia...If your visa has been stamped on your passport, then rsinner is right...your fine has already been paid. But if you only have your pink visa, then you have to wait till your visa is stamped before you can exit the country.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

marrakchia said:


> Thank u for replaying.Can I pay the fine at airport?


You can pay at the airport or immigration office.
also If you have flight in terminal 3 , they have immigration office in the terminal .


----------



## marrakchia (May 2, 2014)

*visa not yet stempt*

My visa is not yet stempt I just have the pink one but I need to go home tomorrow


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

marrakchia said:


> My visa is not yet stempt I just have the pink one but I need to go home tomorrow


You cannot leave with just your pink visa. If you exit, your pink visa will not be valid for reentry. It happened to someone I know and they were held up at the airport upon reentry.... had to get a new pink visa issued.

Just get an urgent medical done in 1 day, apply for emirates ID, and apply for stamping. Urgent Stamping will take 1 day...so you are looking at a total of 2 days if things are expedited.


----------



## puya (Oct 8, 2015)

Good day?
My residence visa was cancelled last 10 july, 2015
until now I dont have my new visa. My employer said it was on process.
what to do
how much will be my fine,,is there anu ban for my situation??
thank you


----------

